# iPhone speaker only works in Speaker Phone Mode!



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi guys

I can only hear my iPhone speaker when it is in Speaker Mode. So if I call someone I can only hear it ring and other peoples' voices if it is in speaker mode. I usually use my headphones to take calls but have used it without the headphones occasionally. This has occurred within the last three days. I have never dropped the phone and it lives in a hard shell case so I doubt it is any damage.

I have restarted the phone and the problem persists. I have not done a restore. This is a 3G iPhone 16gb Black running 2.1.

Thanks


----------



## Jarooda (Jul 18, 2006)

Which speaker are you talking about? The one on the bottom, or the one on the front (often called earpiece)?


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Well when I play around with the ring volume it plays the ring tone. I think it uses the bottom speaker for that. When I try to phone people I have to put the phone on speaker phone to get the ear piece to produce ANY sound. 

I am gong to restore the phone right now.


----------



## xserveG5.PB.G4 (Nov 14, 2008)

*Clean the Connection*

Restoring is a pain in the butt, I'd avoid it.  This is a common problem, I'm on my second iPhone, try an air blower, or put your headphones in, start music, stop, pull them out. It thinks there's headphones there, happened to me. Hope it works.


----------

